# Impeller making noise



## lostboy38 (Jan 12, 2016)

My snowblower impeller is hitting bolt behind the impeller and making noise. It is a Husqvarna 200 series. Just wondering if I could bend it out a little to stop it. It is not wobbling. I did not hit anything so do not know why this happened.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

There could be a rock stuck in there. The impeller could have bent. You might have hit something and didn't even know it. There might be some bearings/bushings/thrust washers somewhere that have worn enough to make the impeller loose. The culprit bolt (impeller bearing mount?) might have worked itself loose as well. There might be a shear bolt on the impeller that broke and the impeller slid back.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

lostboy38 said:


> My snowblower impeller is hitting bolt behind the impeller and making noise. It is a Husqvarna 200 series. Just wondering if I could bend it out a little to stop it. It is not wobbling. I did not hit anything so do not know why this happened.


Don't bend the impeller blades. You need to check the things mentioned in Shyrp's post. 

Worst cast, split the machine and take a peak at the rear of the impeller housing, behind the pulley and see if the bearing is worn out. You MIGHT have a couple of shear pins, side by side in the impeller blade, which can be seen from the front of the machine, going thru the impeller shaft. 

Take a look and see if they are there, and if so, that both of them have the heads and nuts still there. If you find two holes, and no bolt heads or nuts, then they are probably both broken. Your manual probably has a picture of them and a part number.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

^^ Good counsel there. I bet you find it's one of the above.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the paradise city. here in the true frozen tundra.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------



## NHsnow (Jan 25, 2017)

skutflut said:


> Don't bend the impeller blades. You need to check the things mentioned in Shyrp's post.
> 
> Worst cast, split the machine and take a peak at the rear of the impeller housing, behind the pulley and see if the bearing is worn out. You MIGHT have a couple of shear pins, side by side in the impeller blade, which can be seen from the front of the machine, going thru the impeller shaft.
> 
> Take a look and see if they are there, and if so, that both of them have the heads and nuts still there. If you find two holes, and no bolt heads or nuts, then they are probably both broken. Your manual probably has a picture of them and a part number.


I am having a similar problem, but I know what the problem is - I sucked up a piece of wood and the impeller bent. I can see where it is, I just can't get to it to bend it back and would also love some assistance. I've seen other posts but they start after the point I need help. I have a Husqvarna ST227P that I bought last year. I have split it in half but I don't know how to remove the impeller pulley to remove the impeller shaft and subsequently the impeller so I can straighten the bent piece or replace the impeller. Any help on how to take the impeller pulley off would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

NHsnow said:


> ...I have a Husqvarna ST227P that I bought last year. I have split it in half but I don't know how to remove the impeller pulley to remove the impeller shaft...












https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...-96193009702-2015-05/auger-housing-impeller-3


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

You have to pull the pulley off the shaft (it's keyed). Sometimes they can be really rusted/stuck so don't bend the pulley trying it. Use lube and heat if needed....... don't beat on it either because the gears in the case are easily broken...... patience is a must. youtube has videos that will help


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

NHsnow, post up where your located as im sure folks here will help you. Im located in MA near the Hudson NH border, id gladly help you in your repair.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

bad69cat said:


> You have to pull the pulley off the shaft (it's keyed). Sometimes they can be really rusted/stuck so don't bend the pulley trying it. Use lube and heat if needed....... don't beat on it either because the gears in the case are easily broken...... patience is a must. youtube has videos that will help


I should've known. The parts breakdown don't show the pulley fastener. Thanks. Trying to find a youtube video.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF NHsnow

Would be best if you started you own thread asking how to remove the pulley under the Husky section.


----------

